# Speaking alot of....



## KJsChihuahuas (Jan 6, 2005)

I know I talk a lot about my sister and my other dogs and thought it time to go ahead and post some pictures of them. 

This is Champion KJs Buttons LaRue

















This is My newphew Brandon









Move over!!!Chihuahua pile up!









My aunt Ruby napping at my sisters house


----------



## Ruby's Ma (Jun 15, 2004)

OMG! they're all cute but I love buttons esecially!!! Do you have any more pics of her? I'm guessing she's blue... I havent come across many blue long haired pics before but they're gorgeous!!!


----------



## KJsChihuahuas (Jan 6, 2005)

Its a* he* hun :lol: and he is Black and Tan white markings

here is a picture of My sisters long coat blue male

Champion Sunsets Blue Ocean


----------



## KJsChihuahuas (Jan 6, 2005)

Here a couple more 











If you look hard you can see him LOL


----------



## Ruby's Ma (Jun 15, 2004)

woops  lol, he's to pretty to be a boy  adorable! He doesnt look *black* black, looks a little lighter thats why I guessed he was blue, must just be just be the camera though. Great Pics!

btw, what colour would you call this one? blue or black? I thought she was a blue too but i might be wrong on this one too, lol:


----------



## Sophie's Mom (May 11, 2004)

What a great bunch of photos !! I love when there are so many of them ! :love5: 
I'll definitely have to save them to show my husband. I know he'll enjoy them.


----------



## carmella chihuahua (May 16, 2005)

luv the chihuahua gang!they are all beautiful!bit confused who the pups are at the bottom though but they are adorable!


----------



## kiwi love (Jun 30, 2004)

I am just loving these pics. I want to come play at your house Please pretty please.


----------



## purpleboy2 (Apr 2, 2005)

dang KJ its like a chi pile up lol the pictures were great thought


----------



## xfayex (Apr 4, 2005)

great piccys!!!


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

hahaha i want that many some day! lucky!! theyre all beautiful!


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

Wow how many does she have - it seems however many there is enough room for them all to pile on top of you lol :lol: they are adorable - I too would say the pup in the pic is a dark black blue but over time the colour maty either deepen to black black or a lighter grey :wave:


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

I love laRue and the pileup pic is too cute


----------



## snuffysmom (May 23, 2005)

Aww great pics..what a happy chi home


----------



## MissMolly (Jan 28, 2005)

Those pics are great! Sooo many cute chis!


----------



## Kelly (Jun 30, 2004)

Wow! That's alot of chi's!!!!!!!! They are adorable!


----------



## KJsChihuahuas (Jan 6, 2005)

Ruby's Ma said:


> woops  lol, he's to pretty to be a boy  adorable! He doesnt look *black* black, looks a little lighter thats why I guessed he was blue, must just be just be the camera though. Great Pics!
> 
> btw, what colour would you call this one? blue or black? I thought she was a blue too but i might be wrong on this one too, lol:



No he is a black and tan white/marking. The white kinda over laps the black and makes it look blueish. :wink:


----------



## KJsChihuahuas (Jan 6, 2005)

They all do not live here most of them are my sisters. Buttons is mine and lives there during the non showing period. Most of the ones you see in the picture are spayed or neutered, they are all retired. :wink:


----------



## Iamafairy (Jan 26, 2005)

Fab pics! I love Buttons La rue!!


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Great pic's...they all are so cute ! A basket of chi's............who could ask for anything more !! LOL


----------



## SC (Oct 15, 2004)

I LOVE all the pics. I especially love the one of your aunt sleeping. There is hardly a spot that she doesn't have a chi on her. :lol:


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

aw that is so funny, how they all pile into one bed lol! very handsome chi lori!


----------



## Tinker (Jan 3, 2005)

I'm in love, that's the perfect home, covered in chi's.


----------



## KJsChihuahuas (Jan 6, 2005)

Tinker said:


> I'm in love, that's the perfect home, covered in chi's.


You betcha!!!! The best place in the world, plus they keep you really warm in the winter :lol: In the summer time however, EWWW hot and pokey fur not fun :wink:


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

Gee whiz!!!!!! :shock: sleeping with two is a pain but 7-8 wow!! :lol:


----------



## KJsChihuahuas (Jan 6, 2005)

KB mamma said:


> Gee whiz!!!!!! :shock: sleeping with two is a pain but 7-8 wow!! :lol:



thats why my sister has a king size bed :lol: I need one too


----------



## MYCHIBABY (Apr 26, 2005)

Too cute! They're all adorable. I want some more!


----------



## nikki&paris (May 30, 2005)

:shock: I'm in love!! Look at all the beautiful Chi's!! :love5:


----------



## KJsChihuahuas (Jan 6, 2005)

SC said:


> I LOVE all the pics. I especially love the one of your aunt sleeping. There is hardly a spot that she doesn't have a chi on her. :lol:


Well she chose to fall asleep on THEIR sofa. My sis has 2 sofas in the living room, One for the Chihuahuas and one for the her family and Guests. She uses a old sofa from the 70's :lol: For the babies. And she has a beautiful sofa set its a greenish fluffy sofa and the dogs try to take that over and she doesnt like it when they are on HER sofa but they sneak up there anyway :lol: :lol:


----------



## CooperChi (Dec 16, 2004)

lol those pictures are great! I love the one of your aunt sleeping on the couch!!! I would love to have all of those doggies on me while sleeping! That is so funny!!!


----------



## SunnyFLMum (Apr 21, 2005)

Adorable...I love em all!!


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

Amazing photos , wonderful ALL of them


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

Whoa! That's a lot of chis!!! That would be heaven to have that many chis!!  What a load of fun!


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

does she want to adopt me ?  all those chi's are so adorable !!

ant theaunt lying with 8 chi's is hilarious !! my dream  

kisses nat


----------



## luvmydogs (May 13, 2005)

Awwwh...how lucky is your sister? I hope one day I am surrounded by as much cuteness. I wouldn't get anything done....but I sure would have a good time cuddling all the babies. I love them all!

Leslie


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

OMG - love the pics. Love the "chi pile-up" pics and the one of your aunt taking a nap with chis all over her. Those are just too cute for words.


----------



## MyOwen (Mar 15, 2005)

OMG.. so cute!! really love the 1st pic..


----------



## maureen (May 9, 2004)

I love all the pics, but the one of Aunt Ruby is wonderful!!


----------



## 8batch (Mar 11, 2005)

*Chi pile up*

What a great pic. And that's how they are if you have more than one. I am down to 5 now. I did have 9 with pups. And if one sits in your lap=they all do. Same for the bed, thank goodness for KING size. I will post pics soon. :wink:


----------



## Vanessa (May 16, 2005)

I love the one where they are all squished in the bed they are so cute.


----------

